
The Field of Blood - anarbadalov
https://fsgworkinprogress.com/2018/10/11/the-field-of-blood-2/
======
gumby
It’s interesting how important the House was in those days and how supine the
Senate — similar to the houses of commons and lords on which it was partially
modeled.

Nowadays the house seems like a noisy but marginal chamber with all the
practical congressional power residing in the Senate.

~~~
tptacek
How do you figure that? The House controls the money. The GOP house in 2017 is
the reason the Trump administration failed to repeal the ACA, which was the
GOP's signature platform promise (the Freedom Caucus Republicans, who support
austerity, couldn't reach an agreement with purple state Republicans).
Individual Senators make bigger names for themselves --- they serve longer
terms and are elected statewide, rather than by a state district --- but the
House itself is arguably the most powerful branch of the government.

------
toufiqbarhamov
This page hijaacked my back button, which for me is an instant blacklisting
offense for a site. Here’s an archive link so you can avoid this:
[http://archive.is/AJ0Gr](http://archive.is/AJ0Gr)

~~~
skummetmaelk
Seriously. What even is the reason to hijack the back button.

~~~
ams6110
Show more ads to people who are trying to leave.

